# Fairbanks Morse Model Z ,1/3 scale model



## seadragonfoundry (Jun 30, 2014)

I have made a start on a pair of Fairbanks Morse Z3 engines. I had a few months off after building the Holt and the Hoglets and needed to clear some castings off the shelf. These casting sets are from Canadian Model Engineering and both plans and castings are good though some thin sections tended to be hard.I managed to break one of the iron con rod castings (my fault) so I made a pattern and recast it in bronze , that saved making separate bush and split con rod bearing. So far, so good.The carburettor is next.


----------

